

1 Page Party – Publish a one page site Iive in seconds - 1page
http://1pageparty.com/T6yxdpf

======
1page
1 Page Party (1pp for short) is an easy way to create a single-page website
and publish it on the web immediately. Add text, images, or YouTube videos,
and then resize and move things anywhere on the page.

1pp is designed to be simple, fun, and quick. You can get something live and
hosted at a permalink in a minute. It's an early build but tell us what you
think!

